

The Federal Circuit fundamentally misunderstands method patent infringement - fspeech
http://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/13pdf/12-786_664d.pdf

======
fspeech
LIMELIGHT NETWORKS, INC. v. AKAMAI TECHNOLOGIES, INC.

JUSTICE ALITO: The Federal Circuit’s analysis fundamentally misunderstands
what it means to infringe a method patent. A method patent claims a number of
steps; under this Court’s case law, the patent is not infringed unless all the
steps are carried out.

Ruling was unanimous.

